# Serious Weather!



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Hope to not run into this 25 - 100 miles offshore! Be safe this 2015 Season all!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

One area that technology has made great strides in is Weather awareness offshore. More and more boats that venture offshore have some form of satellite weather service (Sirius or XM) which is a huge asset. For years we ran offshore with radar and struggled to get a big picture since of what the weather was doing. Now with satellite wx services it is so much easier to stay safe as well as dodge major weather events. 

While offshore I am always checking the satellite weather page as well as surrounding bouy reports. This has allowed me to avoid situations that I might have otherwise had to deal with.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Amen! We have Sirius Weather via Garmin Weather and boy does THAT make a difference!

Have a safe and super Season!


----------

